# 2018 WASABC'S (WA Comp)



## nvs-brews (5/9/18)

Well the time is on us.
Judging starts tonight.

Massive thanks to Carlin/Dave & Tim.

Who managed to get some things in?

Managed to get 11 entries, even though some beer i entered into 2 styles/cat.

3 ciders
3 sours
2 experimental
2 fruit
and a couple of other things


----------



## SponsorSFC (5/9/18)

This is my first comp, got 5 in.

Kolsch
Berliner Weisse
Fruit Beer
RIS
Black IPA


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/18)

Nice work.

Sounds like you have a nice mixed bag there.
It's a great comp to be in with amazing feedback.

At the least you will get that, hopefully more.
Sucks, i am judge down the road from the judging.. I would go steward, but that would mean I would have to drink and then I would be stuck hahaha


----------



## SponsorSFC (5/9/18)

Cheers mate. Only been doing AG since March, the RIS was extract from last year. I am just happy for the feedback and hoping (like every one else) that I may get lucky and pick up some of the scraps left over by Ben.

What does the stewarding involve? I may see if I can take a few days off and volunteer next year.

I am SOR so Uber wouldn't be that much to my place meaining drinking wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nvs-brews (6/9/18)

Stewarding is great fun. It involves pretty much being the judges slave for the day hahaha

You make sure the table is ready with pens/score sheets/glasses etc
You generally get given an esky or something with the beers for the judges in it, that will have a number that coincides with a list you have. So you may get Cat 3 Amber and dark lager.

You will need to tell the judge what sub category its been entered under 3.8 California common for example and if it has any brewer comments.

You get to listen to the judges opinions and sometimes input your own. 

You give the judges some and most likely there is some for you to try. 

If your keen hit up WASABC next year.. This years it's only at cockburn ice arena


----------



## SponsorSFC (6/9/18)

Cheers will see how things play out next year. The slave and listening to opinions part sounds like a better version of being at home


----------



## brzt6060 (11/9/18)

SponsorSFC said:


> I am just happy for the feedback and hoping (like every one else) that I may get lucky and pick up some of the scraps left over by Ben.



We only crossover on one or two categories, I won't be standing in your way.


----------



## SponsorSFC (11/9/18)

brzt6060 said:


> We only crossover on one or two categories, I won't be standing in your way.


 






Just saw on the WASABC FB page that anyone who placed should get an email this week with feedback sheets available the day after the awards night. 

Seems like it was a pretty good standard with 17 beers scoring 40+ and 55 beers scoring 35-39. 

Unfortunately I can't make the awards night but with those sort of scores I don't think I will be troubling the medal winners this year.


----------



## SponsorSFC (12/9/18)

Absolutely stoked.

Got an email confirming one of my beers got a place.


----------



## nvs-brews (12/9/18)

Hahaha we are in big chats about that now.

I got the email as well!

Looks like i will be seeing you there


----------



## SponsorSFC (12/9/18)

Congrats .


----------



## nvs-brews (12/9/18)

Hahaha yes there will be that for sure.

Come say hello, You'll find me.

I am taking it easy as last year I had to go to hospital after the WASABC's... An altercation between my head and the pavement


----------



## SponsorSFC (12/9/18)

Unfortunately I won't be at the awards (or fortunately as head meeting pavement would be a possibility).

Pity really as I am sure everyone wants to hear me dribble on in my victory speech.


----------



## nvs-brews (12/9/18)

hahahahaha yeah most people just walk on and off... I feel sometimes i have to say a few words  
I might need to show the people my new tattoo hahahaha


----------



## SponsorSFC (12/9/18)

If it is the one I am thinking of surely everyone has seen it on PHBS but better whip it out on stage just in case, you don't want anyone missing out.


----------



## nvs-brews (12/9/18)

Hahahaha
Well sometimes you have to show the beauty of the hop swan!

And you answered my question, you are on PHBS


----------



## SponsorSFC (12/9/18)

Gotta get those brand impressions wherever you can.

Yeah PHBS has got to be one of the best FB groups out there between there and *** is where I have learned my craft over the last few months, need another glass/merch bulk buy though.


----------



## brzt6060 (13/9/18)

How did you go in the comp?


----------



## nvs-brews (13/9/18)

The guy won a medal


----------



## SponsorSFC (13/9/18)

The man with the swan tattoo beat me to it, but yeah much better than expected picked up a medal for my Black IPA 

Looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## nvs-brews (13/9/18)

In the IPA category. Nice work!!!


----------



## SponsorSFC (13/9/18)

Yeah it was a bit of a tactical play to put one in the specialty IPA not the normal IPA category and everyone loves Citra and Mosaic.


----------



## brzt6060 (14/9/18)

SponsorSFC said:


> The man with the swan tattoo beat me to it, but yeah much better than expected picked up a medal for my Black IPA
> 
> Looking forward to the feedback.



That's great news man! You beat me, my red IPA didn't place, well not as a red IPA anyway...


----------



## SponsorSFC (14/9/18)

Cheers mate. 

You no chill pretty much everything right? This was my first attempt doing no chill on hop forward beer, so really pleased with the result.

I was thinking of rebrewing for Nationals but don't think there is quite enough time. I have some in the keg sitll but didn't even thing of putting any extra bottles aside.


----------



## brzt6060 (14/9/18)

Yea mate, I exclusively no chill. Once you get the hang its great!


----------



## SponsorSFC (15/9/18)

Still getting the process refined but the Robobrew and no chill has made moving to AG a piece of piss.


----------



## SponsorSFC (20/9/18)

Congrats Ben on the overall win.

Interestingly both my sours had a higher score than my IPA that won a medal. Obviously stronger competition in those sectors.

Had some really great feedback that should improve my beer. Scores ranged between 31-38 so pretty happy with where I am at 6 months in to AG brewing and have a decent idea of where to improve.

Any hospital trips this year?


----------



## Bogan333 (20/9/18)

There were 426 entries judged and 133 registered participants, judges, and stewards.

*Best of Show Winners*
Best of Show winner(s) have not been posted yet. Please check back later.

*Winning Entries *
*Category 1..2: Scottish Light (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Logan Powell Scottish 70 1..2: Scottish Light
*Category 1..7: Ordinary Bitter (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st James Collins Ordinary Bitter 1..7: Ordinary Bitter
2nd Mark Affleck Carry the One 1..7: Ordinary Bitter
*Category 10.2: Foreign Extra Stout (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Rafael Libardi 8ball Stout 10.2: Foreign Extra Stout
*Category 10.4: Imperial Stout (12 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Jay Hepden 2017 Russian Imperial Stout 10.4: Imperial Stout
2nd Daniel Page R.I.S 10.4: Imperial Stout
*Category 11.2: American IPA (19 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st David Baker Another Galaxy 11.2: American IPA
2nd David Baker Four Lands 11.2: American IPA
3rd Peter Glorie Who's Dandy? 11.2: American IPA
*Category 12.2: Red IPA (8 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Mike Doswell Man Cave Red IPA 12.2: Red IPA
2nd Duke Araki Duke's Red IPA 12.2: Red IPA
*Category 12.6: Black IPA (8 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Mitchell Munro Oxymoron Black IPA 12.6: Black IPA
*Category 13.1: Weissbier (7 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Chris Stoddart Jefe Wise 13.1: Weissbier
3rd Bernie Glass Morning Glory 13.1: Weissbier
*Category 13.6: Weizenbock (1 entry)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Terry Weaver Coco Bananas 13.6: Weizenbock
*Category 14.4: Lambic (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Dave Graham Ob Lambicus 14.4: Lambic
*Category 14.6: Fruit Lambic (3 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd James Webster Prunus Cerasus 14.6: Fruit Lambic
*Category 14.9: Mixed‐Ferment. Sour Beer (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Ben Tearne What Does the Judge Say? Wa-Pa-Pa-Pa-Pa-Pa-Pow! 14.9: Mixed‐Ferment. Sour Beer
*Category 15.4: Belgian Blond Ale (1 entry)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Paul Hutton Bubbly Blond 15.4: Belgian Blond Ale
*Category 15.8: Belgian Dark Strong Ale (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Jerome Kennedy Belgian Beauty 15.8: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
3rd Paul Hutton Dark, Strong and Belgian 15.8: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
*Category 16.1: Wee Heavy (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Craig Hill It's Not A Little Its A 16.1: Wee Heavy
*Category 16.5: Old Ale (3 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Scott Wardale Old Ale 16.5: Old Ale
*Category 16.7: English Barleywine (3 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Rafael Libardi Thats Not A Barley Wine, Thats A Barley Wine 16.7: English Barleywine
*Category 17.1: Fruit Beer (13 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Peter Glorie Sour and Dandy 17.1: Fruit Beer
2nd Ben Tearne Ya Ya Coco Jambo 17.1: Fruit Beer
3rd Tim Cumming Blackberry Rye Saison 17.1: Fruit Beer
*Category 18.2: Classic Style Smoked Beer (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Mike Doswell Man Cave Smokey Porter 18.2: Classic Style Smoked Beer
*Category 18.9: Experimental Beer (20 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Ben Tearne I Scream For Creaming Soda 18.9: Experimental Beer
3rd John Wilson Saison Esther 18.9: Experimental Beer
*Category 19.7: Other Mead (1 entry)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Allan Aitken Ace's Acerglyn 19.7: Other Mead
*Category 2..1: Australian Lager (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Jay Hepden Lynwood Lager 2..1: Australian Lager
*Category 2..5: German Helles Exportbier (Dortmunder) (1 entry)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Ben William Ladner The Export Lads 2..5: German Helles Exportbier (Dortmunder)
*Category 2..7: German Pils (5 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Scott Wardale German Pils 2..7: German Pils
*Category 20.1: New World (Common) Cider (3 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd James Webster Scrumptastic 20.1: New World (Common) Cider
*Category 20.2: English Cider (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Calum Maxwell English Cider Medium Dry 20.2: English Cider
*Category 20.5: Other Cider/Perry (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Rafael Libardi Mums Cider 20.5: Other Cider/Perry
*Category 3..3: Munich Dunkel (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd David Hall Rising Sun Dunkel 3..3: Munich Dunkel
*Category 3..7: Schwarzbier (10 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd John Davies Stab In The Dark 3..7: Schwarzbier
*Category 3..9: Dunkles Bock (3 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Brett Kinnane Bocke Mc Bock Face 3..9: Dunkles Bock
*Category 4..3: Kölsch (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Carlin Lubbers Garden Isle Kolsh 4..3: Kölsch
*Category 4..4: Belgian Pale Ale (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Harley Barron Belgian Pale Ale 4..4: Belgian Pale Ale
*Category 4..5: Australian Sparkling Ale (4 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd Glen Watkins Cecil Peak 4..5: Australian Sparkling Ale
*Category 5..1: American Pale Ale (33 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Rhys Radaich Radical Pale Ale 5..1: American Pale Ale
2nd Rick Andersen Nz Apa 5..1: American Pale Ale
3rd Ben Tearne Fail Red Ipa. Can It Pass As An American Pale Ale 5..1: American Pale Ale
*Category 6..1: Australian Bitter Ale (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd George Copley Sandgroper Misconception Australian Bitter Ale 6..1: Australian Bitter Ale
*Category 6..4: American Amber Ale (14 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Ben Tearne Beer Cures What Ales Ya 6..4: American Amber Ale
3rd Jerome Kennedy Oliver’s Pirate Ale 6..4: American Amber Ale
*Category 7..5: British Brown Ale (5 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st James Collins Northern English Brown Ale 7..5: British Brown Ale
2nd Dave Graham Tonys Best 7..5: British Brown Ale
3rd Luka Kerin The Brown Note 7..5: British Brown Ale
*Category 8..1: English Porter (13 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Ben Tearne Death By No Chill 8..1: English Porter
3rd Tim Cumming Fox In A Brown Hat 8..1: English Porter
*Category 8..3: Baltic Porter (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Paul Hutton Prosperous Porter 8..3: Baltic Porter
*Category 9..1: Sweet Stout (6 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
2nd Dan Stockwell Ca-Cow Milk Stout 9..1: Sweet Stout
*Category 9..3: Oatmeal Stout (14 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
3rd James Collins Oatmeal Stout 9..3: Oatmeal Stout
*Category 9..4: Irish Extra Stout (2 entries)*
*Place* *Brewer* *Name* *Style*
1st Rafael Libardi 8ball Stout 9..4: Irish Extra Stout


----------

